# david brown 3800



## bummer11 (Dec 5, 2010)

i folks just joined today. need some info on this tractor if you can? i can't seem to find much.:dazed:


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

See att link for more info.

TractorData.com David Brown 3800 tractor information


----------

